# Help Identifying Opera Clip



## softsilverbang (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My name is DJ and I am a new member on this site. I'm trying to identify an opera that's in the very beginning of the following video. The clip is only a few seconds long but I'm hoping that someone might be able to help me.






Yes... It's at the beginning of a Smashing Pumpkins concert... My taste in music is pretty wide and vast, and I fell in love with the few seconds that I heard of this song. Hopefully someone can help me!

Thanks in advance,
DJ


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, can't identify this from such a small segment. Doesn't sound like a well-known piece. If you fell in love with this tiny random clip you really should explore opera more. A lot of it sounds like this so you'll find loads to enjoy.

Try this for example:


----------



## softsilverbang (Sep 22, 2014)

Great! Thanks so much! I already know quite a bit of classical, but I'm just starting to really delve into opera. Thanks for the recommendation.

Cheers,
DJ


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds like it might be from the second movement of Gorecki's 3rd symphony.

An interesting choice of music to play to a German audience. I wonder what the Pumpkins were trying to say?


----------

